# 1st ICSI failed - real bad pain with AF?



## kazza236

Hi, I'm just wondering if it's normal to have severe pain with AF after a negative cycle? It was our first ICSI so I don't know what to expect, I'm bleeding normally (no heavier than my usual AF) and I am fortunate to be one of the lucky few to not get AF pain. I have also had a bit of an upset stomach but the episodes don't match up with the pain and I don't feel like I'm poorly. The pain is almost constant now and it's getting to the point where I can't do anything for the pain... 

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated 

Karen x


----------



## coucou2009

Kazza, I am sorry for your test results. I hope you are doing well. I do not have the same experience but with my last IUI, the first night of my period was really painful. A big bout of loose bowels and some cramps (sorry for the tmi). I am guessing with all the hormones and the progesterone, it can wreak havic on your period. REmember we have had hormones pumped into us for almost three weeks.

Maybe try some painkillers. If that doesn`t work try and phone the clinic. Do you know what you are going to do next?


----------



## kazza236

Thanks coucou, how are you finding the 2ww? The clinic have only said to go to A&E if the pain gets any worse, I have taken some paracetamol but they haven't helped. I did expect AF to be different but these pains are almost as bad as when I had the ectopics! I'll see how I get on tonight, I'm hoping it's just my body getting back to normal. 

I have to wait for my clinic to review my cycle then they will write to me in the next 4 weeks telling me if I am to cycle again or go in for a review appt and discuss my options x


----------



## coucou2009

Kazza, please take care.
When I go in for my OTD on Monday, that is one of my questions that I am going to ask. I can not help but be the person that sees the cup half empty  
So far no more real symptoms. I am about to give up on the cycle. I just wish there was something but then again nothing is a guarantee.

Well rest up and hopefully the pain will diminish


----------



## Erin32

Hi karen,
Met u on the 2ww board.  We had our et on the same day......I had icsi also with a grade 5bb emby.  Unfortunately af arrived day before otd.  It is a lot heavier than normal but no pain.....the odd cramp but nothing out of the ordinary.  
I hope you and DH are dealing with it ok.  It's really tough and I've shed lots of tears.  I'm having some wine tonight......first glass of wine in over 2mths!  I'd rather never drink again if it meant a bfp someday.
Are you thinking about another cycle or taking a break from it all?x


----------



## kazza236

Hi Erin, I remember you from the 2ww thread  Sorry to hear you had a BFN too, AF also started properly for me the day before OTD but I had been spotting since the evening of 6dp5dt. I think coucou is right, it's just my body trying to readjust after all the drugs but I sure wish it would go away! DP keeps things to himself so I really don't know how he's feeling so I have had to do my grieving on the quiet. I don't drink but I do have wine in the fridge so I may have a glass or 2 when I feel better. 

We still have 2 cycles left on the NHS so we have to wait to see what they say, will hopefully know in the next few weeks. The thing that's really messed up is that the clinic test did show a very clear positive BUT it appeared between 10-90 mins after I did it and every other test before that was negative so it was like a final kick in the teeth! I have to do another test tomorrow and if the result is uncertain I have to go for a blood test on Mon as I have a history of ectopics. Will you be doing another cycle soon or are you going to wait and do  your own thing for a bit? 

Coucou - Try not to read into anything, everyone has different symptoms so there is no real way to tell until you do a test. I will be thinking of you on Monday, sending lots and lots of      your way 

xx


----------



## coucou2009

Kazza,
Thank you so much for your kind words. 
I think you deserve a glass of wine once you feel better. 
Use this time to get better and regroup. I am thinking of you. Keep me posted

M


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Kazza,

I don't know if it helps but I also got bfn after a brief positive of a couple of days and had terrible pain when af came which is really odd as normally I am fine.  I think it was my body adjusting even though its the third time I've done icsi.  If you are worried, please do go to the doctor and take care of yourself.

Erin and Kazza, the first time icsi failed I was devastated and it took a little while to regroup but you will get there one day at a time.  Sending you hugs.

Coucou, good luck.
Mx


----------



## Erin32

Thanks kazza and monchris,
I live in Ireland and we only get one funded cycle.  I have 2 frozen blasts.  I need to decide whether to start a fresh cycle of icsi or to give my two snowbabies a chance with fet.  My concernn is that neither will survive the thaw.  
Are u feeling any better kazza?
E x


----------



## kazza236

Super quick one, majorly busy weekend and I need a shower and bed! 

coucou - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow,        you get your BFP xx


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks Kazza. Had an upset stomach yesterday with case of runs (sorry timi) My stomach was making gurgling noises all nite. Not a good sign I think. Well I have my test in a few hours. The waiting is the worst. I hope you are feeling ok. will keep you posted


----------



## Erin32

Good luck coucou xxxx hope you get some good news xx


----------

